# WoW Standbilder beim Gamer Laptop !



## Nekii (21. November 2012)

hallo .... 

folgendes Problem habe seit 7 monaten ca ein Qosmio x770 gekauft und war ganz zu frieden hatte kein Problem kein ruckler niX !

und seit ca 2 Monaten bekomm ich 1-2sek Standbilder beim Spiel WoW* extrem merkt man das zB bei *Spieler gegen Spieler* also PvP mässig da bekomm ich alle 2 sek ein 2sek Standbild -_-
aber das Spiel läuft ganz flüssig ABER NUR BEI WOW zB bei NFS bekomm ich keine Standbilder, was ich noch bemerkt habe laggt es auch manchmal beim surfen also das Bild bleibt kurz hängen ca 0.5sek ....und ja habs 2 mal zur Reparataur geschickt und die meinten haben nix gefunden also kein Problem ....haben nur 2x das Betriebssystem neu installiert und das Notebook gereingt,und die treiber auf den neusten stand gebracht ...ich denk es liegt an der Festplatte ....

also zu meiner Frage  ...

ich wollte sowieso eine externe Festplatte kaufen für WoW ....was denkt ihr würde es sich lohnen eine externe zu kaufen und wäre das Problem noch da ? oder soll ich vlt diese interne Festplatte austauschen ??.... eine SSD ist mir zu kompliziert einzubauen


----------



## GxGamer (22. November 2012)

Dreifachthreads müssens auch nicht sein.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/246835-gamer-laptop-standbilder.html <-Closed

Weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/notebooks-und-netbooks/246494-gamer-laptop-problem.html


----------

